# What Hemostatic Agent Do You Carry?



## twiztedsig (Apr 17, 2016)

*What Hemostatic agent do you carry in your EDC or IFAK?*

When i served my time as Navy Corpsman back in 2007 to 2010 we were issued this one.








This was the medieval Quikclot that was issued to all Navy Corpsman to aid in the treatment for bleeding in the battlefield. It came in granular powder form. Now with the advances in medicine today it comes in a gauze form. Applying this powder form actually at times did more than good, but when it comes down to it, is a lifesaver. The powder when poured over the wound instantly aids in the body's clotting factor but a slight drawback is that it can cause mild chemical burns as the powder burns and cauterizes the wound. The casualty was then stabilized and evacuated off the field to the nearest trauma unit, where the powder can only be removed by debridement. I remember when i used this for training that i had a slight burn on my mouth as I used my teeth to tear it open. (My hands were slippery from the "fake blood" and when you are under pressure you have to think on the fly. As soon as the powder touch saliva it started getting hot. (Didn't do it anymore after that incident). Fast forward to the future, this wonderful life saving tool now comes in gauze form.









Vacuum packed and sealed to military standards, it has a long shelf life and I carry 2 of them in my EDC. Granted they are pricey but it well worth its weight. (I follow the moniker TWO is ONE and ONE is NONE).

Scenario: About 3 weeks ago I went to a field training exercise with a group of friends. We were out at least 2 and a half hours from the nearest hospital. A team member comes up to me and said that he sliced his thumb by the joint and it was bleeding profusely. I put on gloves, (safety first) and took a look at it. He had cut it down all the way to the bone. I knew he needed stitches to close it right away and he was having difficulty in stopping the bleed. He had applied pressure and gauze to no avail. I went into Medic mode and opened a package of the gauze and applied it and wrapped it as tight as i could and making sure it covered the wound. Wrapped it up Coban and had another person drive him to the hospital. ER MD and Nurse opened up the wound and the QuikClot had done its job. Clotted the wound and stopped the bleed. Guy kept his thumb and was glad that we had the tools to save it.

What do you carry in your Aid Bag??

Cheers!


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I still use the veterinarian blood stop.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Dad used it on us kids on the farm and it worked on us.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Wound seal and celox infused gauze.


----------



## twiztedsig (Apr 17, 2016)

Auntie said:


> Wound seal and celox infused gauze.


How do you like using the Celox?? I havent tested it out. I got a few packets from a Walmart that was in a wound kit they have. Havent gotten an emergency to use it on. I would appreciate your opinion on it.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I have quit clot and celox, along with sanitary pads in my Trauma bag. Happily, I have never needed any of them yet.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I have 5 celox ,,and lots of quickclot ,, I will have more with my next care package from my daughter " My Army Brat " love her dearly ,, she keeps me stocked up on a lot of stuff she gets from the Army .


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> I have 5 celox ,,and lots of quickclot ,, I will have more with my next care package from my daughter " My Army Brat " love her dearly ,, she keeps me stocked up on a lot of stuff she gets from the Army .


Free stuff she sends you from the Army ? :banstick:


----------



## twiztedsig (Apr 17, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> Free stuff she sends you from the Army ? :banstick:


Lol its called acquiring. (much better sounding than getting free ) i used to beg, borrow and acquire stuff from the hospital when i was stationed in Guantanamo Bay.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Blood stop works well on minor stuff, an extracted tooth/ teeth that will not stop bleeding. Sometimes a moist teabag and pressure can be effective for similar trauma. I have not had to try quick clot for a more serious wound yet.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

twiztedsig said:


> where the powder can only be removed by debridement.


this is the exact reason why I would not use this in any kind of SHTF, Also if this stuff gets into contact with vital organs you are going to be in a world of hurt. Personally I am a gauze guy with pressure. Only in a non SHFT would I ever consider even possibly using this stuff. My strong recommendation is reading both the pros and con's of this stuff.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

twiztedsig said:


> How do you like using the Celox?? I havent tested it out. I got a few packets from a Walmart that was in a wound kit they have. Havent gotten an emergency to use it on. I would appreciate your opinion on it.


I like the gauze a lot. I bought a roll of it and when I had to open it I divided it and vacuum sealed it. It is much easier to use than the powder. It also doesn't have the burning feeling.

One thing I did learn is that it is better to have two layers. I carry the wound seal in my purse aka suitcase.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Free stuff she sends you from the Army ? :banstick:


Cause lord knows none of us every acquired stuff when we served...did we?

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

twiztedsig said:


> *What Hemostatic agent do you carry in your EDC or IFAK?*
> 
> When i served my time as Navy Corpsman back in 2007 to 2010 we were issued this one.
> View attachment 16022
> ...


As with all things , understanding what it is, and how it works will determine if you use it and when. Some great stuff has come out to help clot bleeds, much of it is a temporary measure that needs medical followup at a hospital. If your in a situation where that is difficult then use the method that best stops the bleeding with the least concern over follow up treatment. Using something, that if left untreated later could result in a worse situation, may not be prudent.

Advice, learn what you have...and what it does, and the risks involved....."a tourniquet around the neck will stop the bleeding from a severed jugular....but..."

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I carry a trauma pack with quick clot as part of the contents. I have 2 trauma packs with it - one lives in my shooting bag the other as part of a medical kit in a molle friendly bag that goes various places as needed.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

This is my trauma kit. Have these in addition to standard first aid kits. One in each car. Three in the house. Need to add tourniquets.


----------



## twiztedsig (Apr 17, 2016)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> This is my trauma kit. Have these in addition to standard first aid kits. One in each car. Three in the house. Need to add tourniquets.
> 
> View attachment 16030
> View attachment 16031
> ...


Very nice. CAT ones or SOF-T Tourniquets?? Preference?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have the individual packs of quick clot gauze and a kit with quick clot gauze as one of it's component, never had the occasion to use either, knock on wood. It's one of those nice to have I hope I never need it things


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I keep two Quick Clot sponges in each FAK.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Guess a stypic pencil isn't the proper answer?


----------



## twiztedsig (Apr 17, 2016)

M118LR said:


> Guess a stypic pencil isn't the proper answer?


They work too lol. Always great to have them handy.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I need more training on tourniquets first. For now I figured if necessary I would fashion something from a belt or large zip tie (which I carry in my get home bag). I do know to proceed with extreme caution with them. They can be life savers and life stoppers.



twiztedsig said:


> Very nice. CAT ones or SOF-T Tourniquets?? Preference?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> I need more training on tourniquets first. For now I figured if necessary I would fashion something from a belt or large zip tie (which I carry in my get home bag). I do know to proceed with extreme caution with them. They can be life savers and life stoppers.


Your main concern with tourniquet use is width of the strap. You want at least an inch and a half width in order to avoid possible nerve damage at the site of application. Many people think tourniquets should be the last line of defense, but the military would disagree with that. If you have massive hemorrhaging, a tourniquet is demanded IMMEDIATELY.
This becomes especially true if YOU are the victim and YOU are the only one around to stop the bleeding. You simply don't have the time to try different options while you're bleeding out.
Wrap the strap above the wound. Tighten it down until the blood stops flowing, and secure it. Mark the time the tourniquet was applied if you aren't sure how far away you are from emergency care.
People think you should loosen the tourniquet every so many minutes, but if you're alone, this is a VERY bad idea and can even make the situation worse.
The best thing to do is leave it in place. You've got about 4 HOURS of time to get to emergency care before the trapped blood goes toxic. Remember those commercials telling you to seek medical attention if your "situation" lasts longer than 4 hours? Exact same thing.

Hemostatic blood stoppers are for areas that can't be helped with a tourniquet. (chest, gut, neck, head, etc...)
For massive arterial bleeding in an extremity, cinch that sucker ASAP! Don't fiddle with what "might" work. Go with what *will*.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Good info and feedback. I see a lot of tourniquets that I think the strap is way to thin (like cordage almost.) That's real good info.



Kauboy said:


> Your main concern with tourniquet use is width of the strap. You want at least an inch and a half width in order to avoid possible nerve damage at the site of application. Many people think tourniquets should be the last line of defense, but the military would disagree with that. If you have massive hemorrhaging, a tourniquet is demanded IMMEDIATELY.
> This becomes especially true if YOU are the victim and YOU are the only one around to stop the bleeding. You simply don't have the time to try different options while you're bleeding out.
> Wrap the strap above the wound. Tighten it down until the blood stops flowing, and secure it. Mark the time the tourniquet was applied if you aren't sure how far away you are from emergency care.
> People think you should loosen the tourniquet every so many minutes, but if you're alone, this is a VERY bad idea and can even make the situation worse.
> ...


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

by loosening and retightening a tourniquet it may cause blot clots and embolisms(moving clots).
they can also be useful for snake bites.
a quick thing to remember- those extra socks your carrying around can be used for a tourniquet as well as a bandage.
for shtf stuff I would worry more on how to treat sprains dislocations and broken bones jmo. plus I figure disease is going to be more a threat than anything.


----------



## whipzend (Nov 7, 2015)

Surgifoam, surgipowder, surgicel, and SNOW....best stuff out there


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

whipzend said:


> Surgifoam, surgipowder, surgicel, and SNOW....best stuff out there


Please stop spamming all the old med threads just so you can sell your supplies. Try Craigslist.

cc @Denton @Sasquatch


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I ordered a Quikclot for every 1st aid kit. Never had to use it so I hope it doesn't go bad after a few years in the hot and cold truck.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I used Celox overseas...dont like QuikClot at all, overpriced and depending on what lot you end up getting, can be harmful.

SNoW Sutures are best in class however @TG, read up on em today and damn...good stuff. (Intentions aside)

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I added quick clot and tourniquets to my kits around 05 . I notice they now have band aids at the local pharmacy with a clotting agent infused in them. I have only used a few and I like how they worked.


----------

